# Stocking advice



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Goood Morning! New day, new set of questions!- yes it's early, I've been up for over an hour now, the life of a Sparky's wife, lol

Hubby and I can't decide on what to put in our 20G tank, was literally set up the other day so we're waiting for everything to settle and for me to run the water tests to make sure it's cycling properly etc.

While we wait we're trying to figure out what we want to put in there. It's a Planted tank with a Dragon stone hardscape.

Having played on AQAdvisor, hubby was looking at tiger barbs since the website says that they're an appropriate fit for our tank size -- it's a 20G high. -- I believe otherwise and informed him how big the fish actually can get, he has decided against them now.

We're wanting a rather zen tank - but he's still wanting some colour and movement in the water -- not just shrimp (darn)

With the dragonstone in there I have rulled out Betta fish and other flowy finned fish since it's rather sharp to the touch and I'd rather not have them rip fins on a daily basis.

I like the idea of Honey Gourami, but he wants a schooling fish, he likes to see active swimming.


Any thoughts from the land of fish?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm not sure that a 20G high has the dimensions for schooling behaviour. However, if you want colourful, always-moving fish that don't get too big take a look at the blue-eyed forktail, spotted blue-eye, and threadfin rainbows. They're really active, the males "spar", and you might even get some baby fish.

https://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/fish/fork-tailed-blue-eyes/
https://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/fish/spotted-blue-eyes/
https://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/fish/threadfin-rainbow/


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh! ShrimpFever! I've been meaning to check them out for stocking ideas - hubby's never been, and I've not passed by the shop in a little while -- I'll definitely leave this so he can see them, the thread rainbows & spotted blue eye rainbows are cute!

Oh, and am I right in guessing they're probably friendly to have shrimp in with them too?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a planted 20 gal and my norman's lampeyes school in it. They're pretty little.
And they were available at Shrimpfever


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

*Apistos?*

What are people's thoughts on Apisto cockatoos? I've been researching and seeing people say they could live as a pair in a 15G (also seeing 20G brought up more commonly)

Think they would be happy in it?


----------



## Elmer42 (Feb 13, 2020)

I used to keep keyhole cichlids - one thing to watch for - some of these types of fish are bottom-oriented - a 20G *high* might not be sufficient - they need floor space.


----------

